# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  حرکت عکس با حرکت موس

## amirhossein.h

سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان عزیز
من یه صفحه ی 500 * 500 پیکسل و یه عکس 1000 * 1000 پیکسل دارم

می خوام با حرکت موس به طرفین عکس منم به همون تناسب حرکت کنه
ممنون میشم اگه کسی کمکم کنه

اینم به نمونه http://www.darbaran.ir/main.html

----------


## amirhossein.h

سلام

بعد از اینکه این سوالو نوشتم یه گشتی تو اینترنت زدم و جواب سوالمو پیدا کردم

اینم آموزشش http://www.kirupa.com/developer/flas..._image_pan.htm

اینم یه نمونه

----------

